# 2011-2012 season



## camo65 (Feb 6, 2011)

Small group of ethical hunters looking for land to lease within one hour of Gainesville,Ga. Also would consider local club.Just drop me a PM and i'll get back with you ASAP.


----------



## camo65 (Feb 16, 2011)

still looking


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Feb 17, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## j_seph (Feb 24, 2011)

Lumpkin county
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605495


----------



## mlm2448 (Mar 1, 2011)

let me know if you find something, im looking also


----------



## camo65 (Mar 2, 2011)

Will do, if you hear of anything shoot me a pm


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey check us out silvercreekhuntingclub.com   floyd and chattooga counties.... pm me if interested


----------



## camo65 (Mar 22, 2011)

btt


----------



## Michael 1213 (Mar 23, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2011)

Message sent


----------



## camo65 (Apr 19, 2011)

btt


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 24, 2011)

PM sent


----------

